# early rusty crusty racycle



## kccomet (Jun 25, 2012)

heres a pretty early racycle. its sure seen its better days but still fairly cool. has some unusual pedals,the bikes rusty has a few dents and worst of all the bottom brackets busted out. can any one tell me whats up with the sprocket pic,looks like it would have a keeper or shims to hold the crank arm in place. got to love those chain rings


----------



## Wcben (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it yours?...been looking for a big chain wheel for mine...


----------



## Wcben (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry..hit send twice, pls delete!


----------



## Wcben (Jun 26, 2012)

The second one looks like Pacemaker rear hub and chainwheel but I've never seen a truss frame Racycle...interesting!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive never seen a full toothed pacemaker chain ring... maybe that could be something else? more pictures?


----------



## Wcben (Jun 26, 2012)

Good catch! Yeah, after I zoomed in on it, the crank hub is different too, I saw those Kidney bean shaped slots in the rear hub and made the guess that it was a pacemaker....the hub would need to be 1/2" pitch too so it kinda rules that out as well.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 2, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> Ive never seen a full toothed pacemaker chain ring... maybe that could be something else? more pictures?




The "Rideabout" had the full toothed large chain ring.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 2, 2012)

when was the "Rideabout" Blue?  I don't see it in the few pages I have.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 2, 2012)

the second bike pic is a laclede. at least thats what i think it is. about what year is the racycle i think its pretty early with that tubing


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Late 1890's Racycle. Does it have a head badge....?


----------



## Wcben (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's an add on "the bay" right now for the "Red Rideabout" that shows a 1/2" pitch big chainwheel.


----------



## kccomet (Jul 4, 2012)

no its missing the head badge


----------

